# Beginner Attempting Some Opera



## BenBo (Apr 30, 2012)

I haven't had any lessons and I don't know much about music but here's a short clip of my voice. I kept it short to make it easier. Hopefully it's in tune, but I apologise if it's not 100% in tune.

View attachment VN550196.mp3


Any thoughts on my voice?


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm quite the beginner myself as well (started lessons around end 2011), so don't take my advice for granted or all too seriously as I'm no professional teacher or judge.

To me, your sound is good for someone who hasn't had any vocal lessons. Just to be certain, is the _all'alba vincerò_ you're singing from Turandot's Nessun Dorma?

Anyway, I heard a little, but noticeable vocal release at the end. It's probably because you strain a bit too much at the moment, or something along the lines.

As for the voice type, can't really say anything yet as that's probably way too early.  Your vibrato sounds nice, also!

Overall, it sounds good and I'm sure you'll sound great once you follow vocal lessons.


----------



## BenBo (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. You are correct about what I was trying to sing. I know what you mean about the end. There's definitely something going on there. I think I was desperately trying to hold the note for longer than a novice should. In fact, I probably shouldn't really trying to hit any powerful high notes without lessons.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

BenBo said:


> I think I was desperately trying to hold the note for longer than a novice should. In fact, I probably shouldn't really trying to hit any powerful high notes without lessons.


No, you shouldn't. Get some lessons and, more important, some guidance on how to develop your voice. It needs a plan, just as much as a business needs a plan.


----------



## BenBo (Apr 30, 2012)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> No, you shouldn't. Get some lessons and, more important, some guidance on how to develop your voice. It needs a plan, just as much as a business needs a plan.


Understood. Would you say my voice is 'worth' trying to develop? Basically what I'm saying is, is it a 'mediocre/bad' beginner's voice, or a 'good' beginner's voice?


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Mr. Benbo - think we have something in common; both with 'something' of a voice, wondering if it's worth developing. You may well have one advantage (or more!) - I'm 60, & have neglected my voice all my life !
You, like me, have a potentially pleasant sound...we both also think we can sing something we shouldn't touch, in 'Nessun Dorma'. A) it needs huge control, which only comes with long years of practice, B) you need much more of a warm-up than you, or I'm afraid I, seem prepared/able to put in.
Teachers I've tried (briefly & expensively) have said there's much that could be achieved...but it's going to need hundreds of hours of disciplined work to see anything truly worthwhile occur. I suspect we're both destined to provide a decent few minutes of karaoke, or help to hold up the bottom end of a choir.
Sorry if that sounds depressing - perhaps it'll spur you on to say 'Im not going to be like that loser'. Good luck !


----------



## andre (Aug 18, 2012)

Hallo Benbo,

It is not bad,but the notes you are singing are not de right one!
So a litle problem for you,de right notes are more higher,but if you want to try de original settings i can send you
de orchestration sounds.
And maybe you find out what i mean.

Andre


----------



## AlbaCountertenor (Apr 24, 2011)

BenBo said:


> Understood. Would you say my voice is 'worth' trying to develop? Basically what I'm saying is, is it a 'mediocre/bad' beginner's voice, or a 'good' beginner's voice?


It sounds decent for a beginner, though it's impossible to gauge without hearing you in the flesh. It seems to me though that you are manufacturing a vibrato rather than letting it happen naturally. Be wary of this although I totally understand why you are doing this - you want to sound operatic!


----------



## dani (Dec 28, 2012)

BenBo said:


> Understood. Would you say my voice is 'worth' trying to develop? Basically what I'm saying is, is it a 'mediocre/bad' beginner's voice, or a 'good' beginner's voice?


I'm not a professional vocal teacher(or any kind of a teacher in voice).but I have pretty good ear.

Generally my opinion is that everyone's voice is worth developing.and if you really love singing,it shouldn't really matter if you are a "good beginner" or "bad bigenner".what matters most(in my opinion) is how much "beginning passion" you have for singing which will keep you motivated in the process of developing your voice.

As to your singing voice at this moment(and again I mention that I am not a professional vocal teacher what so ever)..obviously it needs a lot of work(like most beginning students)but generally your voice sounds pretty much ok.

So keep it up and find your self a knowledgeable vocal teacher.


----------



## musicican (Mar 7, 2013)

First try with something easier, some songs. And try to play the notes on the piano and sing them - to get an idea of the tones.
Try to have a look at some lessons related to the vocal technique:




Also before you try to sing anything, warm-up your voice (semitones, going up/down slowly). If you want to sing opera, it is good to learn how to use the head voice, it is useful for higher tones so you won't cramp the voice.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_voice

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sing/learning/warmingup.shtml


----------



## BenBo (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok thanks for all your replies.


----------

